# face sunk in



## jonestra (Feb 26, 2010)

I had left side of thyroid removed year and half ago they say my labs are fine my face on the left side has sunk in i have every symptom of low thyroid i was wondering if anyone else has ever had their face do this i had labs again and will find out in a week about those but my face has been like this since my thyroid removal any suggestions


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jonestra said:


> I had left side of thyroid removed year and half ago they say my labs are fine my face on the left side has sunk in i have every symptom of low thyroid i was wondering if anyone else has ever had their face do this i had labs again and will find out in a week about those but my face has been like this since my thyroid removal any suggestions


Can you explain further? Was the surgery confined to the neck area? Do you think a nerve was damaged causing muscle atrophy to the left side of your face?

Have you seen a medical doctor about this? A Neurologist maybe?


----------

